# +++ صلاة قبل الامتحان للبابا كيرلس السادس+++



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 مايو 2012)

+بسم الثالوث الاقدس+

سيدى يسوع المسيح اشكرك لانك اعنتني ان التجى اليك وقت الشدائد

وقلت لى ...

ادعنى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى..

 انا يارب اصرخ اليك

 ان تمنحنى حكمة وفهم 

حتى يسهل على الامتحان 

واعطنى قدرة على فهم الاسئلة 

وذكرنى ما حفظتة.. 

واعطنى نعمة حتى اعبر هذة التجربة بسلام.. 

وامنحنى سلاما عميقا وبركة فى الوقت الذى اكون فية بلجنة الامتحان...

ربى يسوع المسيح ا توسل اليك ا ن تعطينى نعمة فى اعين المدرسين

 وحنن قلوبهم فى تصحيح اوراقى ..

ياربى انى خاطى ولم ارضيك ولا ارضى نفسى طول السنة.. 

ولكن اسالك ان لا تعطينى كشرورى

 بل بعطفك وحنانك يارب قلت 

++اسالو تعطو اطلبو تجدو اقرعو يفتح لكم++

 فها انا يارب منك وعلى باب مراحمك اقرع 

فلا ترفض صلاتى

 لانك قلت

++من يقبل الى لا اخرجة خارجا++ 

واستجب لنا بشفاعة القديسة رمز البتولية والطهارة والعفة 

العذراء مريم 

وملاءكتك وقديسيك اجمعين.امين.

اسمعنا حين نقول بشكر

++ابانا الذى فى السموات الى الابد امين++​


----------



## ميرنا (19 مايو 2012)

اينعم مش بمتحن بس بحب البابا كان الطلبة قبل الامتحان يروحو عنده عشان يصليلهم


----------



## sandymena31 (5 يونيو 2012)

صلاه رائعه شكرا ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2012)

اميييين
ربنا يباركك  ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يونيو 2012)

ربنا مع كل اللي بيمتحنوا
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القديسين

ميرسي للصلاه الجميله
ربنا يباركك
​


----------

